# How long does the bleeding last after medically induced miscarriage



## Emmielou28

I am now 14 days post medically induced miscarriage and still bleeding! How much longer should I expect this to last. I am desperate to try and conceive again and praying for my period to come as soon as possible! xXx


----------



## CAmomma

Emmielou28 said:


> I am now 14 days post medically induced miscarriage and still bleeding! How much longer should I expect this to last. I am desperate to try and conceive again and praying for my period to come as soon as possible! xXx

I didnt have a medically induced miscarriage, but when my doctor was explaining it as one of my options, none of the bleeding was supposed to last more than 10 days. Contact your doctor if you are worried, Ive read online that its not uncommon for it to last a few weeks. I hope it goes away soon for you.


----------



## glowbabe

My doc told me today that if you bleed more than 2 weeks after the medically induced miscarriage you should go back to your doctor. Sorry you are going through this. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Kazi1976

Hi Sorry for your loss. After my medically managed mmc I ended up bleeding for about 3 and a half weeks followed by random spotting and finally had a visit from AF last week exactly 6 weeks since the procedure. I hope this helps give you an idea although we're all different of course. Take care


----------



## zoe87

hi im sorry for ur loss...when i had medically induced I only bled for 1 day after as i had already lost a vast amount of blood. If u are concerned i pay ur GPa visit hunni x


----------



## sophxx

i had a medically induced mc and i only bleed a few days and wasnt heavy bleeding! you need to go back to the ward are they sure you passed everything? x


----------



## Emmielou28

Thank you for all your messages. I have definitely passed everything. This was confirmed to me during my day in hospital. I have been bleeding since then but it has started to lessen. It just doesn't want to go completely. Am now 16 days on. Desperate for my AF so that I can try conceiving again. Just hope that I conceive as quickly as last time. xXx


----------



## cocochannel

I had medical mc last month and bleed and bleed, have you had a follow up scan?? is the blood fresh and what sort of volume? if you are bleeding heavily and have not had scan i would say see your dr, attend epu or gyne department. It could mean if you have not had follow up scan and bleeding heavily/pain that it has failed or you have clots left that are irritating your cervix. If in dout get check out thats what i say.


----------



## Emmielou28

I am not bleeding heavily. It is more just blood when I wipe (sorry for the too much info) and occassionally a small amount on a pad. I was never offered any follow up scans at the hospital as they were confident everything had passed. I haven't had any clots for over a week now and no pain whatsoever. The blood does look quite red and fresh. Thank you all for all your help and so sorry that you are all experiencing the same thing. xxx


----------

